# Hey veterans, what's the skinny?



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been out of the preservation field for a few months now and have been greatly enjoying it. 

I'm assuming that the chit must have really started to hit the fan lately? I've been cold called by 6 different nats within the last week asking for to come back on as a vendor. Not gonna happen, enjoying my freedom too much. 
This leads me to believe a couple different things: 1. It must be contract shake up time (so the new awardee's are trying to "build up" their contractor reservoir "just in case"). 2. It's time to cleanse the inventory. 3. The 2nd wave of ARM's are hitting the market. 


Here's to a prosperous year, and hope you are all keeping busy. Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Pip,

I thought it was an Iowa thing since I've had abt the same # of calls this week.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not just Iowa. Brokers we service are complaining that the nationals cannot get the trashouts or mowing done. The lenders are coming down on them to get properties listed and they still have garbage inside, trees on the roof, etc. The Nats don't have any contractors or they are sending ones they do have accross state lines. We are getting the emails and the calls as well. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Tom Stuble (Sep 17, 2012)

looks like all the money gets eatin up in ''administrative'' cost:whistling


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Brokers we service are complaining that the nationals cannot get the trashouts or mowing done. The lenders are coming down on them to get properties listed and they still have garbage inside, trees on the roof, etc. The Nats don't have any contractors or they are sending ones they do have accross state lines.


Same thing here. I'm getting the calls and emails practically begging us to accept work from them.

I'm glad to see the lenders are finally taking notice that the work is not being completed properly, if at all. Maybe they'll get rid of the nationals and start going through brokers again....... or give the contracts to more reliable companies that actually pay their vendors. 

If the vendors are happy, the work gets done. And, when the work gets done, the lenders are happy. And the wheels on the bus go round and round....... 

It's about time for the cycle to begin again, right? It would really be nice to see this industry come back up to the standards they were even 5 years ago.

Safeguard, Cyprexx, AMS, AIM, MCS, FAS, etc. have become so greedy they are driving vendors away and it sounds like this practice of theirs is finally biting them in the ass.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

a1propertyclean said:


> Same thing here. I'm getting the calls and emails practically begging us to accept work from them.
> 
> I'm glad to see the lenders are finally taking notice that the work is not being completed properly, if at all. Maybe they'll get rid of the nationals and start going through brokers again....... or give the contracts to more reliable companies that actually pay their vendors.
> 
> ...


agree , myself I still work for some of these companies ,but I do pick and choose the work. Like on recut ,if I`m not going to make any money after paying everything why bother!


I`m so sick of this flat rate crap, a boat load of work for a very small fee. they all need to pay hud rates - 20% discount


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry to the newbs, but they are putting the knife to their own throat signing up with those jokers. For the cost of GL and a weekly add in the local papers, they could probably make as much money just hauling junk and cleaning out basements as they could paying for a background check, field service and E&O insurance, discounts and cut rates with the nationals, and then hoping their pics are good enough to get a check. A few years ago, sure. Not anymore.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

fng is one of the biggest problems, there getting into bussiness not nowing what there in for(not adding all costs)


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I had MAAG contact me yesterday for grass cuts. 


LOL, I am not signing their 20 page contract just for doing grass cuts. 

While GLANCING at their contract and email I suddenly realized how simple my 
business life has become with out bank work. I really do not think I want to go back to it!


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I just found out SG put a new contractor in my APR (area of primary responsibility). Apparently they sent him to a property and then a week later sent me to check on his work. If that property is any indication, he won't last. The entire kitchen was missing from the house. Not just the appliances, but the ENTIRE kitchen. He didn't list that as a damage on his update. tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

They will use him primarily for the next 6-12 months anf you just became an inspector.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah I am going in behind guys here on the REO side. I have been able to use $500+ of the emergency allowable at each of the last two properties I have been at because they missed a bunch of work. Not sure how they are making money on the properties skipping that much of the work


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Been getting tons of calls to see if we do the standard PP fare... especially Northern California.

Any of you California guys who want the Nationals-for that work call them or google them and sign up. (Buyer beware)


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Been getting tons of calls to see if we do the standard PP fare... especially Northern California.
> 
> Any of you California guys who want the Nationals-for that work call them or google them and sign up. (Buyer beware)


Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

That's what I was saying- but I thought I'd let everyone know where they keep calling for- maybe there is someone up there who can do it? 

Or maybe the Nationals will get desperate up there- and actually pay somebody enough to do it??? 

Naah.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> That's what I was saying- but I thought I'd let everyone know where they keep calling for- maybe there is someone up there who can do it?
> 
> Or maybe the Nationals will get desperate up there- and actually pay somebody enough to do it???
> 
> Naah.


Yes, we have alot of requests from desperate nationals with unrealistic pricing. I send them our price list up front. Ever since one company sent their new list for common services; for example $25 to install a disposal. :laughing:

There is just no point..


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Talk about greedy, hows this one sound from today:
I have a job that is in ***XX that is a mold removal of a small section of dry wall. The due date is 7/14/12 and I need someone to do the job.
The site is about 69 miles from you and I was wondering if you can get this done for me ASAP? 

My response: "We CAN do it, what's the price?"
Reponse: "$35"
My response: "No, that doesn't even cover my gas"

Two options:
Option 1 - They bid some high amount and are trying to make a killing.
Option 2 - They really bid some crazy low amount and are trying to get it done super cheap.

At least if it's option #1 the national price is still reasonable and the middle man is just trying to make a killing. If it's option #2, then the national is just hurting itself by lowering price that bad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Talk about greedy, hows this one sound from today:
> I have a job that is in ***XX that is a mold removal of a small section of dry wall. The due date is 7/14/12 and I need someone to do the job.
> The site is about 69 miles from you and I was wondering if you can get this done for me ASAP?
> 
> ...


I think it is option 1


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Talk about greedy, hows this one sound from today:
> I have a job that is in ***XX that is a mold removal of a small section of dry wall. The due date is 7/14/12 and I need someone to do the job.
> The site is about 69 miles from you and I was wondering if you can get this done for me ASAP?
> 
> ...









You should have laughed and said when you get reasonable call me back.
And then hung up the phone.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> You should have laughed and said when you get reasonable call me back.
> And then hung up the phone.


It was email 

This is a newer(to me) national. tough to deal with. You know its bad when their reps have numbers instead of names on their email address.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

For sure!


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

Kept ignoring the siblings emails and calls begging to do initial secures. Told them flat out not interested. After several months finally get email stating I am inactive and no longer in their system. Hopefully the banks will see the substandard work they do and give the work back to the agents.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

reoguys said:


> Kept ignoring the siblings emails and calls begging to do initial secures. Told them flat out not interested. After several months finally get email stating I am inactive and no longer in their system. Hopefully the banks will see the substandard work they do and give the work back to the agents.


They've pulled this nonsense with me twice. The reactivated me without asking. Lol. Just wait till their hack who undercut you screws up. They'll be calling you. Again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

Coming from a noobie, the industry has made me that much more appreciative of my educational opportunities. I'm thankful I can one day enter into the business world and have the opportunity to have my skills and work appreciated. I'm thankful I've learned how easy it is to make money when you hold almost all of the power and how despicable it is when you do this. I'm thankful for the business experience, from management to customer service to marketing to hard work, the business has afforded me.


----------

